# Ham Spam



## smolmaus (4 December 2020)

I posted about getting a new ham elsewhere (click for post) but thought I could do a wee thread anyway.

First off how they came to me I suppose

















State of that like 🤢🤢🤢

Sorted into clean cages (or at least as clean as I could get them) before new mum #1 came round to pick up the little cream banded lady (artist formerly known as Fluffles) who is no. 3 here.





Other two are staying with me until Saturday when little dove girl (who i have named Chumbawumba) is going to a lovely lady who has been sending me pics of her setup all day. The enthusiasm is just beautiful to see 😍

Both girls settling well and both very friendly considering the mess they came from. Its a good thing Chumba has a new home lined up or I'd be very tempted to keep them both!
























Still looking for a name for the little girl I'm keeping. She has a lovely little heart on her back so someone has suggested Valentina. Also Taja which is Persian, or Adebayo which is Yoruba and both mean crown or crowned, like Corona but without the connotations 😅. So upset we called the flipping car Addie, because I think Adebayo would suit her beautifully 😭

Suggestions for ham names or alternative names for a silver Ford fiesta very welcome 😂


----------



## Shilasdair (4 December 2020)

I have to admit, I love a nice hamster.     Syrian obviously, not Russian bitey things.

Did you know that, if you give them a clean jam jar in their cage, on its side with shavings in the bottom, they will use it to pee in?

Then you can just wash it out each day - fresh smelling cage.


----------



## smolmaus (4 December 2020)

Russian bitey things 🤣 my very sweet little hybrid would like a gentle word about this slander!! I've had three russian bitey things so far and never a nibble off any of them! Well maybe one, but poor Poe was blind as a bat by then and couldn't be blamed for mixing up my finger and his dinner. 

I do know of the jam jar toilet! Usually all mine take to peeing in sand (in a jar or a dish) fairly quickly but these two ladies are being stubborn about it so far and are peeing behind their wheels.


----------



## ycbm (4 December 2020)

Awww, cute!


----------



## scats (4 December 2020)

Gorgeous hammies!
I give mine sand and they always pee in there.


----------



## smolmaus (4 December 2020)

scats said:



			Gorgeous hammies!
I give mine sand and they always pee in there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really hoping they catch on to the sand. My last little man when he got older started peeing in his nest and its such a hassle for both me and them to have to tear apart their little beds to clean it.


----------



## Chinchilla (7 December 2020)

oooooooohhhhhhhhh 

I love love love love love them!!!!


----------



## IrishMilo (7 December 2020)

I love the one you’re keeping - so cute. Your threads have inspired me to get another one.


----------



## smolmaus (7 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			I love the one you’re keeping - so cute. Your threads have inspired me to get another one.
		
Click to expand...

Yessssss 🥰 more hams in happy homes!! And more ham threads please lol 

She is a perfect little creature. Becoming a bit more standoffish like I suspected she might, given some space and freedom. She has the option to say NO now if she doesn't want to be bothered by big grubby human mitts and I like them to know that. 

Her sister, who was much calmer and more food orientated went off to her new home on Saturday with a delightful lady who has been sending me so many videos and pictures. Her new home is fabulous and I think I definitely made the right choice giving her to the less experienced home. She's already so loved ❤ and will be an easy keeper. Her new name is Holly! 

My girl still hasn't got a name. It's harder for me to name the girls, my last two boys took about 48 hours till I had perfect ones (Goose and Ragnarock, Raggie for short) and this is almost a week!


----------



## IrishMilo (7 December 2020)

I think Maggie would suit your girl. My last two were Mr Hammy and Mr Hammybear - I am not the most imaginative when it comes to naming rodents!


----------



## smolmaus (7 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			I think Maggie would suit your girl. My last two were Mr Hammy and Mr Hammybear - I am not the most imaginative when it comes to naming rodents!
		
Click to expand...

Maggie is lovely! ❤ but can I name the hamster after my grandmother? lol Even though she was really the one got me started with stories about her hamster back in the 70's, who was also named Hammy! It's a name with a long and distinguished history! 

The shortlist is Corazón, Adebayo and Taja which all mean crowned. Or something stupid will come to me like the time the ham came with the name Buttercup and went by Butts to the end of her days 😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 December 2020)

very cute


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 December 2020)

My mum went through a stint of breeding hamsters for the local pet shop, I’d be really against that now but at the time it was amazing. We had a whole room full of hamster cages and my sister our friends  and I built huge playgrounds for them!
Our Russians were never very friendly either,  but brilliant to watch being able to live and interact with each other. 

lovely photos 🥰


----------



## Shilasdair (7 December 2020)

I once went to a pet rescue centre with a friend, who was picking up a new guinea pig, and I left with an abandoned 'aggressive' hamster and his cage.
He was called 'Big Man', for reasons I never worked out.     I still don't know how it happened to me, I think the staff maybe drugged us.


----------



## smolmaus (7 December 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			My mum went through a stint of breeding hamsters for the local pet shop, I’d be really against that now but at the time it was amazing. We had a whole room full of hamster cages and my sister our friends  and I built huge playgrounds for them!
Our Russians were never very friendly either,  but brilliant to watch being able to live and interact with each other.

lovely photos 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Better home bred than in a rodent mill somewhere! I have a Russian from a whoops litter and even minimal handling when they're babies makes all the difference in the world, he's a lovely little chap! None of my dwarfs have liked coming out of their cage for playtime or anything but perfectly happy to sit in my hand and have a munch on something tasty. 

Little man got a cage clean this evening actually, there's enough winter white in him that we got a little snowy white fluff last year but for 2020 he's just getting angry white eyebrows 😅







Shilasdair said:



			I once went to a pet rescue centre with a friend, who was picking up a new guinea pig, and I left with an abandoned 'aggressive' hamster and his cage.
He was called 'Big Man', for reasons I never worked out.     I still don't know how it happened to me, I think the staff maybe drugged us.
		
Click to expand...

Big man is a fabulous name! Did nobody tell you about hamster hypnosis? Happens to me all the time, go onto gumtree for an end table or near the pets at home rescue section on the way to the cat litter and next thing you know you're building a new cage out of IKEA tables. My poor partner is searching desperately for a cure.


----------



## scats (8 December 2020)

I was so worried about my new arrival the other day, as she seemed to develop such a fascination to her wheel that she ran herself to the point of exhaustion.  She ran from 6pm til 9.30am the next day!  I found her wobbling around next to it, startled when I appeared and unable to move properly.  She promptly fell asleep where she was.  I was convinced she’d had a stroke or something, but the next night she was back up and on it again for hours and hours.  The next morning, I found hers asleep in it.  Anyway, she seems to be pacing herself a bit better now and is back to behaving like a normal hamster.


----------



## smolmaus (8 December 2020)

scats said:



			I was so worried about my new arrival the other day, as she seemed to develop such a fascination to her wheel that she ran herself to the point of exhaustion.  She ran from 6pm til 9.30am the next day!  I found her wobbling around next to it, startled when I appeared and unable to move properly.  She promptly fell asleep where she was.  I was convinced she’d had a stroke or something, but the next night she was back up and on it again for hours and hours.  The next morning, I found hers asleep in it.  Anyway, she seems to be pacing herself a bit better now and is back to behaving like a normal hamster.
		
Click to expand...

Oh poor sweet baby! Some people only let them have supervised wheel time when they're babies, I've never felt the need but I've never had one as obsessive as your little lady! 😱 Hope that's her over the initial runners high!


----------



## smolmaus (14 December 2020)

Cora was being very cute today! She is very brave with human hands and loves dried apple bits very much. She can also climb up the back of the radiators already! She is trouble and I love it. 

[media]









[media]


----------



## PurBee (15 December 2020)

Awww they are so cute! I’d love to have some but my cats would break my heart and hunt them!

I get to enjoy wild mice sometimes. I go to a very quiet river bank with huge beech trees collecting mushrooms and there’s often tiny mice scampering around me looking for beech nuts. They are soooo adorable to watch!


----------



## scats (15 December 2020)

She’s gorgeous!

I added a new sand bath area in for my girls.  They have sand behind their wheel which they tend to pee in, but I gave them an area where I can hide mealworms and things in.  Im hoping to actually use a soil substrate in this part eventually.


----------



## smolmaus (15 December 2020)

PurBee said:



			Awww they are so cute! I’d love to have some but my cats would break my heart and hunt them!

I get to enjoy wild mice sometimes. I go to a very quiet river bank with huge beech trees collecting mushrooms and there’s often tiny mice scampering around me looking for beech nuts. They are soooo adorable to watch!
		
Click to expand...

Yes we did have a moment where Marnie cat was screaming and scratching at the door (I assume because I was paying someone else attention, how dare I) while she was running about but Cora didn't twitch a whisker. Terrible instincts lol Hams have their own room tho so never the twain shall meet!

Like something out of the Wind in the Willows!! 😍 I love watching the yard mice. Of course they are NOT WELCOME but they're so sweet. There is a little family living under the feed bins that nobody has the heart to really get rid of! 😅



scats said:



			She’s gorgeous!

I added a new sand bath area in for my girls.  They have sand behind their wheel which they tend to pee in, but I gave them an area where I can hide mealworms and things in.  Im hoping to actually use a soil substrate in this part eventually.
		
Click to expand...

Two beautiful girls~!! You lucky thing scats. I like your little DIY sand boxes! I had to put Cora's sand up on a platform because she kept digging under the baking dish I have it in and eventually she was going to get squished. I fear she may be very stupid.

Oooh yeah I did Eco Earth once. It's a hassle to wet it down then dry it enough again so it's diggable but not cold. But my last girl Jin had a great time getting filthy. She hid her own snacks in there! 😂 (I'm sure it also wasn't that price when I got it, you can definitely find it cheaper.)


----------



## IrishMilo (15 December 2020)

@smolmaus Cora is so gorgeous! I absolutely love her colour. I wanted one just like her but I ended up being lumped with something completely different (OK, I wasn't lumped, but I fell for his sob story!) 

@scats Your cages are amazing. You've definitely given me some inspiration.


----------



## smolmaus (15 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



@smolmaus Cora is so gorgeous! I absolutely love her colour. I wanted one just like her but I ended up being lumped with something completely different (OK, I wasn't lumped, but I fell for his sob story!)
		
Click to expand...

What a beautiful little dude to be lumped with 😂 he's so handsome! I'm not a genetics expert but I think grey (maybe silver grey?) trumps golden banded in how difficult they are to breed for. He's a fancy boy!


----------



## Kay Burton (18 December 2020)

What cute hamsters! I've never had a single hamster in my entire life. I don't know how it happened, but the fact remains. And I don’t know whether to buy a hamster for my children. After all, they do not live long and the death of a pet is a moral trauma for a child.


----------



## smolmaus (18 December 2020)

Kay Burton said:



			What cute hamsters! I've never had a single hamster in my entire life. I don't know how it happened, but the fact remains. And I don’t know whether to buy a hamster for my children. After all, they do not live long and the death of a pet is a moral trauma for a child.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly do not buy a hamster for your children, they are terrible children's pets! And not because of their short lifespans. They are easily frightened, have huge teeth which they use to great effect when frightened, generally don't like to be cuddled and are quite fragile with no real sense of self preservation! Plus they are basically nocturnal a lot of the time. 

I don't know how they got a reputation as a suitable pet for children (except perhaps they they are still seen as "disposable" pets, unlike a cat or a dog). They're a suitable pet for an adult who can accept them for what they are, idiot prey animals with 10 times as much energy as they need and whose only real drives are to escape and chew things they shouldn't 😁


----------



## scats (18 December 2020)

Kay Burton said:



			What cute hamsters! I've never had a single hamster in my entire life. I don't know how it happened, but the fact remains. And I don’t know whether to buy a hamster for my children. After all, they do not live long and the death of a pet is a moral trauma for a child.
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem with hamsters and kids is that hamsters tend to wake up as kids are going to bed or already in bed so the tendency is for people to wake them up earlier so child can interact and this just makes for an understandably grumpy hamster and a bitten child.
Saying that, I had hamsters as a kid and got on well with them and was never bitten.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 December 2020)

As a hamless person I  am loving this thread especially the pics 😀


----------



## smolmaus (18 December 2020)

scats said:



			I think the problem with hamsters and kids is that hamsters tend to wake up as kids are going to bed or already in bed so the tendency is for people to wake them up earlier so child can interact and this just makes for an understandably grumpy hamster and a bitten child.
Saying that, I had hamsters as a kid and got on well with them and was never bitten.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I had a hamster as a kid as well, I think I was 10? Bitten once when she was out in a hamster ball and fell down the stairs (still maintain this was 100% my sisters fault for putting her on the landing) and the poor baby was fine but chomped right through my finger when I picked her up the next day because she was sore. In the right light you can still see the scar 20 odd years later 😂 She was a saint though and I would have loved her to bits if she'd had all my fingers off. Not every child is going to be happy with a pet they barely see, who doesn't really show affection and who they can't really "play" with. Basically all the rescues I see are because the kids got bored and I don't really blame the kids. 



Rumtytum said:



			As a hamless person I  am loving this thread especially the pics 😀
		
Click to expand...

I call this one "she can't see me if I don't move"


----------



## IrishMilo (22 December 2020)

Dylan loves his sand bath!


----------



## Rumtytum (22 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			Dylan loves his sand bath! 
	View attachment 61672
View attachment 61673
View attachment 61674

Click to expand...

Fab pics, I needed some hamspam!  Does Dylan have a sand bath followed by a little mug of Cadbury’s hot chocolate 😀?


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2020)

I adore Dylan. Mabel is to dogs as Dylan is to hamsters 
.


----------



## smolmaus (22 December 2020)

Dylan! 😍😍 he is such a gorgeous boy 

I love catching them sleepy and just out of bed for snacks


----------



## smolmaus (22 December 2020)

I have hamspam I forgot to post because it was 1130pm on Friday and we were having wine and freeroam time, a household tradition.

Very pleased she's happy to step onto my hands. My last girl was a stubborn brat and always had to be grabbed at a run when she was up somewhere she wasn't supposed to be!


----------



## Rumtytum (23 December 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I have hamspam I forgot to post because it was 1130pm on Friday and we were having wine and freeroam time, a household tradition.

Very pleased she's happy to step onto my hands. My last girl was a stubborn brat and always had to be grabbed at a run when she was up somewhere she wasn't supposed to be!















Click to expand...

She’s gorgeous 💓!


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I have hamspam I forgot to post because it was 1130pm on Friday and we were having wine and freeroam time, a household tradition.

Very pleased she's happy to step onto my hands. My last girl was a stubborn brat and always had to be grabbed at a run when she was up somewhere she wasn't supposed to be!















Click to expand...

She is rather lovely.  Move over Dylan,  there's room for two!


----------



## IrishMilo (23 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I adore Dylan. Mabel is to dogs as Dylan is to hamsters 
.
		
Click to expand...




smolmaus said:



			Dylan! 😍😍 he is such a gorgeous boy. I love catching them sleepy and just out of bed for snacks
		
Click to expand...




Rumtytum said:



			Fab pics, I needed some hamspam!  Does Dylan have a sand bath followed by a little mug of Cadbury’s hot chocolate 😀?
		
Click to expand...

He sends his warmest regards to his fans! Rumtytum - a little hot chocolate with a thimble of whisky for good measure


----------



## IrishMilo (4 January 2021)

I had a very close call on Friday! Dylan was a naughty boy. I put him in the bathroom to run around. My toilet is raised off the floor and the bottom is open which I didn't realise. He'd crawled up the porcelain and through a gap where the pipe runs into the wall. Thought I had lost him forever and felt terrible. Luckily he came back out a few hours later. Lesson learnt!

Also, thank you to whoever mentioned a sand bath. I'd never used one before and my God it really eliminates the horrible ammonia smell. Life changer!


----------



## Rumtytum (4 January 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			I had a very close call on Friday! Dylan was a naughty boy. I put him in the bathroom to run around. My toilet is raised off the floor and the bottom is open which I didn't realise. He'd crawled up the porcelain and through a gap where the pipe runs into the wall. Thought I had lost him forever and felt terrible. Luckily he came back out a few hours later. Lesson learnt!

Also, thank you to whoever mentioned a sand bath. I'd never used one before and my God it really eliminates the horrible ammonia smell. Life changer!





Click to expand...

Dylan you naughty boy! 
Can imagine how distraught you must have been IM, I’m so glad he’s back safe and sound 😊


----------



## smolmaus (4 January 2021)

Dylan noooooo 😱😱😱 Nothing like a hamster to show you where your house builders have been a bit lazy with the finishing touches!

Thank goodness he decided behind the toilet wasn't up to his standard of living!!

No recent ham spam from me, I have barely seen Cora since I gave her an underground bunker 🙄 Comes out for snacks and p's off again until its 3am wheel time. 






There is a bendy plastic tube that goes from cork log to the wooden crate under her wheel. It's good she's enjoying subterranean living I suppose but I miss her wee face!


----------



## smolmaus (16 January 2021)

Time for hamspam. Apologies it is all in video form, I couldn’t get a decent still shot of either of them for love nor money




Long story short she loves the crack between the tub and the wall and I just can’t keep her away from it








This one is just showing off her core strength


----------



## scats (16 January 2021)

Gorgeous hammies!

Mine have just had a clean out


----------



## IrishMilo (26 January 2021)

Your cages are so cool @scats! 

I moved house this week and have a spare empty room. Genuinely considering just adopting ten more!


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2021)

Do it!


----------



## smolmaus (26 January 2021)

Ham room!! AT LEAST one more IM! A wee dwarfie maybe??? I do love having one of each 😁


----------



## scats (26 January 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Your cages are so cool @scats! 

I moved house this week and have a spare empty room. Genuinely considering just adopting ten more! 






Click to expand...

I’ve added some more in now too.  Another sand box each and an area of coco fibre substrate to play in.  Will take pictures later.

I think you should get more Hammies!  I’d have more if I could but I haven’t got the space to house another large tank.


----------



## scats (26 January 2021)

I wanted to add in some different substrate for them to dig in, alongside their shavings and sand, so I bought a coco fibre block to soak and dry out and I added it in. I’ve put Ffion’s at the front and Frankie's in the back corner. They seem to like it! 



Ffion has spent the last few days destroying her lovely back drop... naughty hammy.


----------



## IrishMilo (29 January 2021)

Love his cute little face! He still doesn't like being picked up, so I don't, but he's more than happy for me to stroke him now


----------



## smolmaus (29 January 2021)

look at him he is perfect 😭


----------



## smolmaus (30 January 2021)

An educational video, how not to pick up your hamster! 




I say ow don't bite me but she really didn't it was a very polite "this is uncomfortable and if I wanted to I could prevent use of this finger for 3 weeks" laying on of teeth and I am so proud of her/ disappointed in myself


----------



## smolmaus (30 January 2021)

Extra one of her being quite thick


----------



## ycbm (30 January 2021)

This thread is number one on the feelgood list for me at the moment!


----------



## IrishMilo (30 January 2021)

It occurred to me tonight that Dylan doesn't have testicles... I think 'he' is a 'she'! At least Dylan is unisex!


----------



## IrishMilo (31 January 2021)

Oops. Meet Betty!


----------



## scats (31 January 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Oops. Meet Betty!






Click to expand...

Oh she’s gorgeous!


----------



## smolmaus (1 February 2021)

Ahh Betty is beautiful!!! 😍😍😍 A milk and white chocolate ham!


----------



## IrishMilo (1 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Ahh Betty is beautiful!!! 😍😍😍 A milk and white chocolate ham!
		
Click to expand...

I knew I was not going to be able to not have her as soon as I saw her! She is such a cutie and I think will be quite easy to tame.


----------



## smolmaus (6 February 2021)

Friday Hamspam time 
This evening we climbed radiators











And our terrible crime of destroying Red Tube, which has been in the family for 3 generations (hamster generations not lasting very long) was discovered


----------



## Rumtytum (6 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Friday Hamspam time
This evening we climbed radiators











And our terrible crime of destroying Red Tube, which has been in the family for 3 generations (hamster generations not lasting very long) was discovered





Click to expand...

The thud as she plops down 😂😂😊


----------



## scats (6 February 2021)

Frankie a couple of nights ago 




Entertaining Oakley.  He’s such a good cat, he entertains the guinea pigs aswell. Obviously I’d never leave him and hamsters alone, but he’s grown up with small furries and just knows they’re part of the family.


----------



## ycbm (6 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Oops. Meet Betty!






Click to expand...




smolmaus said:



			Friday Hamspam time
This evening we climbed radiators











And our terrible crime of destroying Red Tube, which has been in the family for 3 generations (hamster generations not lasting very long) was discovered





Click to expand...


I spilt my wine at the video 🤣


----------



## scats (6 February 2021)

Clean out night tonight


----------



## smolmaus (8 February 2021)

Beautiful hams!!! 😍😍😍 Such good photos as well, I feel like I take 90 for one where she isn't a blurry monster

Videos are easier!


----------



## scats (9 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Beautiful hams!!! 😍😍😍 Such good photos as well, I feel like I take 90 for one where she isn't a blurry monster

Videos are easier!






Click to expand...

Love it.  I never think of taking videos, I must give it a try!

I bought the girls new water bottles that suction onto the tank.  I don’t have bars so I was relying on free standing water bottles, but Ffion was always knocking hers over.
Anyway, these suction bottles have 2 sucker cups and seemed good and secure... put them in and both hamsters climbed up and nibbled one sucker cup so they no longer stick and the bottles kept tipping forwards and dripping everywhere.  Fortunately a bit of DIY fixed the problem.  Little horrors!


----------



## smolmaus (9 February 2021)

Oh no! Honestly I could have told you not to bother with the suckers, I did the same thing a few years ago and they all just got chewed to bits. As did industrial velcro I replaced it with and the gorilla tape I used to try and save the velcro 🙄 They're all horrors!! 

The most horrific of my girls I used a thick cardboard tube (the stripey ones from p@h) with a slit cut in it for the water bottle spout and sunk that in a plantpot holder full of sand (and shaped like a hedgehog). She never successfully tipped this over, though she did climb it and loudly fall off quite a lot. 





And a better photo of Jin (rip) with them mid-construction because that one is just terrible of her


----------



## IrishMilo (18 February 2021)

Oh I missed all these cute new pics!

My two are 'officially' tame now. Betty (chocolate and white) is definitely the more inquisitive of the two and will happily climb onto my hand. She's basically free range - I make a ramp up to her cage and when she's had enough of running around will take herself back off to her house to bed. Dylan's discovered the fun of climbing the radiator.


----------



## scats (19 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Oh I missed all these cute new pics!

My two are 'officially' tame now. Betty (chocolate and white) is definitely the more inquisitive of the two and will happily climb onto my hand. She's basically free range - I make a ramp up to her cage and when she's had enough of running around will take herself back off to her house to bed. Dylan's discovered the fun of climbing the radiator.


















Click to expand...

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## IrishMilo (19 February 2021)

scats said:



			They are so gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

I'm very fond of them both! I forgot how fun they are!


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2021)

Like is simply not strong enough for these pictures! 
.


----------



## smolmaus (19 February 2021)

The fascination with radiators!! I don't get it!! 😂

Beautiful hams, lovely pictures!!


----------



## IrishMilo (19 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			The fascination with radiators!! I don't get it!!
		
Click to expand...

My first ham used to climb the curtains. The first time she did it I was looking for her for ages, until I looked up and saw her sitting on top of the curtain pole!


----------



## smolmaus (19 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			My first ham used to climb the curtains. The first time she did it I was looking for her for ages, until I looked up and saw her sitting on top of the curtain pole!
		
Click to expand...

WOW 😱 stuff of nightmares!!! I had one would try and climb the curtains but was luckily terrible at it  

The worst I've had was Jin I posted above, up the radiator, onto the bed, onto her cage lid, across to the windowsill, somehow getting across gap onto the sill that should have been impossible then jumping off the windowsill and biting through my finger when I caught her. All within about 40 seconds 😅 so smart but also so so stupid


----------



## IrishMilo (22 February 2021)

So upset - just went to check on the hams and Betty has died. No idea why - she was fine yesterday. I feel l did something wrong 🙁


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			So upset - just went to check on the hams and Betty has died. No idea why - she was fine yesterday. I feel l did something wrong 🙁
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, poor you! I'm so sorry, what a shock. 

But looking at the pictures of your lovely set up, I'm sure you've done nothing wrong, sometimes things go wrong unexpectedly with their bodies, just like it can with ours. Or perhaps she simply was older than what her seller told you. 

R.I.P. Betty. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## IrishMilo (22 February 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Oh no, poor you! I'm so sorry, what a shock.

But looking at the pictures of your lovely set up, I'm sure you've done nothing wrong, sometimes things go wrong unexpectedly with their bodies, just like it can with ours. Or perhaps she simply was older than what her seller told you.

R.I.P. Betty. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}
		
Click to expand...

Thank you FL x


----------



## smolmaus (22 February 2021)

Oh IM I'm so sorry  Please don't blame yourself at all. It could have been a dozen different things you couldn't have known about. The way they have been bred for so long means they can have so many thing wrong with them that you just can't predict. I've lost two girls very suddenly with no warning myself, I know it's difficult not to think you must have done something but there's no point torturing yourself. 

She was loved and well cared for while she was with you and bless her, at least she wasn't suffering. Rest in Peace Betty 💕💕💕


----------



## IrishMilo (22 February 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Oh IM I'm so sorry  Please don't blame yourself at all. It could have been a dozen different things you couldn't have known about. The way they have been bred for so long means they can have so many thing wrong with them that you just can't predict. I've lost two girls very suddenly with no warning myself, I know it's difficult not to think you must have done something but there's no point torturing yourself.

She was loved and well cared for while she was with you and bless her, at least she wasn't suffering. Rest in Peace Betty 💕💕💕
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Smol. It sounds ridiculous to anyone who doesn't understand how you can get attached to something so little, but I cried like a baby!


----------



## smolmaus (22 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Thanks Smol. It sounds ridiculous to anyone who doesn't understand how you can get attached to something so little, but I cried like a baby!
		
Click to expand...

Small in stature, huge in spirit! It does seem hard for people to understand who've never fallen in love with them but don't let anyone make you feel ridiculous for mourning. She was your friend and she deserves to be missed. 

I'm getting teary myself here tbh. You just end up with so many small holes in your heart with rodents. If the world was fair they'd live to 30.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 February 2021)

Love doesn't care about the size of your pet, or how long you've owned, or cared for them, love just is.

Hamsters are cute, adorable, and liven up your home in the evenings. I read somewhere that regardless of size, pets offer non-judgemental companionship.
Some people thinks it's only a pet that have died, even when the pet was a huge horse weighing almost the same as a small car. However, I don't think it's always a matter of ignorance, or lack of empathy, I think it sometimes is a matter about people not knowing how to handle grief. So they try to brush it under the carpet, or minimize it, by saying things like "Oh, but they're so small"/"But it's just a pet"/...

But you're not alone @IrishMilo , there is those who understand how much it can hurt to lose a small pet. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Rumtytum (22 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			So upset - just went to check on the hams and Betty has died. No idea why - she was fine yesterday. I feel l did something wrong 🙁
		
Click to expand...

My sincere condolences IM. 
Size doesn’t matter, you cared so well and loved Betty so dearly because she was Betty, and I’m another who is saying you did absolutely nothing wrong. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## IrishMilo (22 February 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			My sincere condolences IM.
Size doesn’t matter, you cared so well and loved Betty so dearly because she was Betty, and I’m another who is saying you did absolutely nothing wrong. RIP beautiful girl.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks RT x

 Feel a little bit better now.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			So upset - just went to check on the hams and Betty has died. No idea why - she was fine yesterday. I feel l did something wrong 🙁
		
Click to expand...

No! You really mustn't blame yourself, IM, **it happens.  I'm so sorry


----------



## Chinchilla (22 February 2021)

Ycbm is right, sometimes it just does happen. We've all only got a set number of heartbeats unfortunately.


----------



## scats (22 February 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			So upset - just went to check on the hams and Betty has died. No idea why - she was fine yesterday. I feel l did something wrong 🙁
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! I’m so sorry.  Sleep tight beautiful Betty xxx


----------



## IrishMilo (26 February 2021)

D-bug is a huge fan of egg (and is most definitely a boy... 'they' took a while but 'they're' finally visible )


----------



## ycbm (26 February 2021)

Dy-lan  Dy-lan   Dy-lan   😍😚🥰


----------



## Chinchilla (26 February 2021)

Omg the egg eating pic 😍


----------



## smolmaus (26 February 2021)

Dylan has just the sweetest little face 😭


----------



## smolmaus (27 February 2021)

I hid some treats around the room for Cora and.. well she needed some help... 





Little dude did just fine. (Hes almost 2 now so he gets them handed to him.)


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2021)

Happened to come across a Hamster Time song video on YouTube. Not the best song I've heard, but I thought it was somewhat cute, so decided to share it, in case it might amuse someone else who like Hamsters:


----------



## IrishMilo (27 February 2021)

Obviously the empty cage needed to be filled. She has the most adorable white chin and chest - will get some more pics later when she wakes up.


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2021)

What a beautiful colour! 
.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2021)

Aww, she's adorable @IrishMilo ! That's such a lovely colour, looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Rumtytum (28 February 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Aww, she's adorable @IrishMilo ! That's such a lovely colour, looking forward to more pictures.
		
Click to expand...

And a name 😃


----------



## scats (28 February 2021)

She’s gorgeous IrishMilo! What have you called her?


----------



## IrishMilo (1 March 2021)

I can't decide! So far I've been calling her Ham Bam...


----------



## IrishMilo (2 March 2021)

I couldn't not share these!


----------



## smolmaus (2 March 2021)

omg that face 😂😂😂 it's like he's seen the face of God


----------



## ycbm (2 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			I couldn't not share these!












Click to expand...


God I love him!


----------



## smolmaus (13 March 2021)

Mrs was on her best b*llshit this evening.


----------



## IrishMilo (4 May 2021)

No more hammies for me - it's too sad when they go and it happens much too frequently. Ham Bam (who I got after Betty) died suddenly a few weeks ago. She was fine one day and just totally off the next and went that night. I held her as she went and it was horrible. Dylan went last night - I have no idea why, but also not sure how old he was given he was brought into PAH as an adult. He was such a lovely, gentle hamster (never bit me once) and I'll really miss his little face!


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2021)

Oh no,  not Dylan   so sorry IM, I will miss his pretty little face.  
.


----------



## IrishMilo (4 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh no,  not Dylan   so sorry IM, I will miss his pretty little face. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, so will I!


----------



## smolmaus (4 May 2021)

oh no IM I'm so sorry!  To lose two so close together is just heartbreaking. Rest in Peace little friends. 

I held my little Pico as she passed and also found it very difficult so big hugs from me, I know that's hard to get over. I hope the upset passes swiftly so you can remember her in better times 💕


----------



## scats (4 May 2021)

Aw no, I’m so sorry xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 May 2021)

what a lovely face. its so sad when they go....hugs xx


----------



## IrishMilo (4 May 2021)

Thanks everyone. Your kind words are appreciated!


----------



## Rumtytum (4 May 2021)

Really sorry IM, it hurts so much when they go… 
You gave them a wonderful world to enjoy - and they did! - before they left. RIP little beauties.


----------



## Griffin (4 May 2021)

So sad to read this IM.  Hamsters take a piece of you with them when they go, far larger than their physical size.  It is particularly hard when you lose two so close together.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 May 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss IrishMilo. They're such cute little characters, but I can totally understand why you say no more, because their short lifespan is the biggest reason to why I stopped owning hamsters. 
{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------

